# Housing Wanted



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

We are moving down in August. We are in need of a 4 BR / 2BA furnished home, preferably with a good-sized yard for the children, close to primary schools. Does anyone have any contacts or recommendations? I scour the usual rental sites, but it appears furnished homes are in short supply.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

hello bsanor,
help is being done always by the helpers call us at 1300HELPER, visit our site and you'll be amazed at the listing you can pick from. kids are great to have around fun and loving...best greetings, thanks

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sydney*



pencilpusher said:


> hello bsanor,
> help is being done always by the helpers call us at 1300HELPER, visit our site and you'll be amazed at the listing you can pick from. kids are great to have around fun and loving...best greetings, thanks
> 
> Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


Do you give the information about the rentals in Sydney also? I am moving there in three months or so time.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

hi jeremyh,

it would be best to go to site and browse a little then call the office, ask for the number of the sydney office...they will have something for you, really depends on the area. have a great day...thanks jeremyh 

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------

